# GM stops Cruze sales for air bag issue



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Well at least they are being pro-active on this. However, GM is not alone in this as Honda, Mazda and Nissan are currently doing airbag recalls.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...sale-went-out-across-dealerships-morning.html


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Imma opt out. I prefer to get hit in the face with bags


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

In before the lock. Has anyone moved their seating position back since this recall?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I know this may seem frustrating for you all 2013-2014 Cruze owners, but I would be happy to answer anyone's questions in a private message. We are slowly getting information daily, so I will do my best to provide to you all some sort of info! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I know this may seem frustrating for you all 2013-2014 Cruze owners, but I would be happy to answer anyone's questions in a private message. We are slowly getting information daily, so I will do my best to provide to you all some sort of info!
> 
> ...


Do you know when vin numbers will be identified?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tommyt37 said:


> Do you know when vin numbers will be identified?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Hey Tommy,

As of now we cannot. However, I would be happy to check into your VIN periodically when VINs are associated. Send me a PM with that to keep your info private .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

